# Benefit from Fed QE?



## CCM Capital (19 November 2012)

How do you play the inflation trade best? Gold, silver or other commodities?


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 November 2012)

CCM Capital said:


> How do you play the inflation trade best? Gold, silver or other commodities?




erm......wot inflation ?

how much has the fed bought and is still buying ?

how much is the cost of debt? very cheap compared to historic standards, yet, most companies are sitting on a pile of cash theyre not spending and the banks on a pile of cash they refuse to loan to a public who refuse to borrow......so, where's the expected inflation? how many years before we get thru never-never land

the re-inflation game is not working....the Bernank has been one of the most reactively proactive Fed chairs in history and his/their theory of re-inflation by pumping cheapness into the "system" has only produced ridiculous deposit interest rates.......again, where's the inflation?

gold/silver is not an inversion to inflation...there simply is no inflation let alone this baloney about hyper-inflation......gold/silver is a reversion of fear that there _might_ be inflation......crickets chirping....


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 November 2012)

here's a fun way to take on inflation the deflationary way:

http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/1...lation/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------

